# Jessops: FREE 40x60 canvas print worth £45 & FREE delivery



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

guess this is the best place to post?

just spotted this cracker over at hukd, free 60x40 canvas print worth £45 with free delivery! order your fave pic of your car, or a nice pic of the family! get in there quick before it gets hammered and they pull it!

use code *canon50photo* at the checkout

http://www.hotukdeals.com/vouchers/free-40x60cm-canvas-print-from-jessops-worth-45-free-postage/985243

:thumb:


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Very good deal.

40 free photos if you create a new account as well


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ordered.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't pick a pick lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

EXPIRED 

Spent 20 minutes doing an image aswell dam it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I must have just got in then.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

.....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

same here.. gutted!


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Just checked on my order status 5 minutes ago.........

Says 'Your order could not be found' Looking through another forum & it looks like they have withdrawn the offer. It was a promotion for people who had bought a Cannon Camera.


Just have to wait the week & see what happens


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That's a shame!


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Just recieved from Jessops,

Dear Drew B


Thank you for your recent order placed on our Photo website.


The voucher code used at the time of your order related only to customers having purchased a Canon 1000D SLR camera from Jessops during a promotion in May. Our records do not indicate that you have made this camera purchase in order to qualify for the photo voucher code. 


They are offering a 50% off voucher for anyone still interested in a 40 x 60 canvas print. 

First PM recieved can have the voucher code from me.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Checked and the offer has been pulled ..


----------

